# which bird??



## tigerseye (Aug 20, 2010)

i know i have made a thread similar to this already, but my of course i had to get my parents to agree . i asked them ' if you had a bird, what would it be like?'

my dad just didn't particularly care as long as it didn't screech like the african greys. my mum wanted it to be small, fairly quiet, could speak a few words mabe, and could live on its own without getting sad.

help please?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

are you serpentseye  I dont know.


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

All birds are better in pairs IMO
But budgies and canaries are ok on their own as long as they get plenty ofr human companionship,it is posible to teach budgies to talk and they can be teached to be very friendly and sit on you while out their cage:thumbup: I love budgies,they can be noisy at times but not that noisy
If you are not bothered about getting them hand tamed to sit on you etc, a pair of finches like zebra finches are great, great colouration and very cute and small, they will sit in cage and chirp and talk to you, but if you do get finches,please make sure they are in pairs,they are very sociable birds


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The op has been banned


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> The op has been banned


my guess is its the one who called us all idiots


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Think you might be right there Miss Marples


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Think you might be right there Miss Marples


always been nosy  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

You idiots :lol:

Oops... is that a banning offence?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> You idiots :lol:
> 
> Oops... is that a banning offence?


No but having two user accounts is


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Oops, better delete my other 5 accounts!

:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> Oops, better delete my other 5 accounts!
> 
> :lol:


yeah ya better ya idiot  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

